# Need advice on substrates (planted shrimp tank)? (so confused...)



## Bunny

Hi everyone, I am hoping you all could help me out a bit. I want to plant my old 5 gal and use it for shrimp... I just have NO clue what substrate to use... I've tried searching the older posts but get conflicting answers.

Ideally I'd like something darker in colour to help show off the shrimp more, and also something not crazy expensive... Ideally something that will also help the plants root and grow well also.

*help*

(I've heard ADA is good? What would be the best place to find that? Should it be capped with any sort of sand/gravel?)

I've also seen mention of blasting sand from lordco, and random types of things like that...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CRS Fan

I believe ADA Amazonia is the best all-around substrate for shrimp and plants combined. Both Canadian Aquatics and Aquarium's West carry it. It helps to maintain a lower PH of around 6.2 - 6.5 which is ideal for most shrimp and acid substrate loving plants (which also happens to be the majority of plants in the hobby). Ebiken will also be carrying Netlea substrates soon which are also an excellent choice too.

I hope this answers most/some of your questions/concerns.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jhj0112

I use dark sand in my shrimp tank and both CBS( crystal black shrimp) and RCS (Red Cherry shrimp) are doing great.. However, many shrimp keepers recommend ADA.. If you want to keep just red cherry shrimp ( which I recommend if you are a shrimp beginner), almost any substrate ( except sand with coral or saltwater sand) would be ok..


----------



## Bunny

Thanks guys. 
Ahh.. The ADA seems to need a whole bunch of other additives in it, is this true?

The black sand you have, where did you find it, and is it sharp or smooth edged?

Would shrimp also be happy in something with a plant substrate capped with sand?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jhj0112

Bunny said:


> Thanks guys.
> Ahh.. The ADA seems to need a whole bunch of other additives in it, is this true?
> 
> The black sand you have, where did you find it, and is it sharp or smooth edged?
> 
> Would shrimp also be happy in something with a plant substrate capped with sand?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As far as I understand, you don't need to add any additives in the tank with ADA, but I'm no expert.

The reason I got the black sand is dark substrate will enhance the color of shrimps.. mine is not smooth sand... 
Currently, I have few plants with sand substrate and I have shrimps reproduce like crazy! lol


----------



## Bunny

Ahh okay, the place I was looking seemed like it was listing a bunch of additives...

I've heard that pool filter sand comes in various colours and is smooth? (I want something that is smooth so I can also use it in my other tank for cories eventually since I suspect buying a big bag would be cheaper)

If I go the sand route, would I need something under it to help plants grow? I'm having a beast of a time getting plants going in my other tank right now and it's just coarse gravel...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jhj0112

pools filter sand should be fine! A lot of people use pool filter sand and are happy with it! I guess it really depends on what kind of plants you want to add in.. I only have water sprites and java ferns.. lol I'm sure plant experts will chimp in..


----------



## dwarf_puffer

ADA will have lots of natural "additives" already included in the substrate.These are what helps buffer your aquarium water to the nessisary levels required for south american and many shrimp aquariums. There are always more things you can add to your substrate to perfect your water condition however unless you require a lot of work to convert your "tap" water to a shrimp safe level, stock ADA should be fine. These additives also will help some of the more delicate plants however you need to always be careful making sure they maintain shrimp safe parameters. There are also sub layers you can put down under the ADA to aid plants roots however for almost all the plants I've ever kept, ADA has been totally fine stock. Keep in mind though you will have to "bleed" out the ammonia from ADA if it has not yet been used. If not you'll get a huge ammonia spike after a few days which will likely kill most of your shrimp/fish dependant on how much ADA you use. 

Personally I wouldnt mix a sand substrate with anything else but sand. This is just because it will look great when you set it up initially however due to the difference in substrate weight, it makes a gravel vac impossible and eventually it will end up mixing together and not looking the greatest IMO.


----------



## randylahey

You could also try an oil absorbing clay product, cgjedi just did his shrimp tank rack with it and I just redid my tank with it.
Cgjedi's thread:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70562

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nigerian prince

what size is the tank? , if its small just pay the extra few bucks and go with the ada

never used it but the consensus I've seen is the ada amazonia is best and most widely used, so it would make it easiest to find information

these links may help you

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crus...sks-23/ada-vs-fluval-stratum-substrate-11390/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/how-do-basic-shrimp-set-up-57097/


----------

